# Information required on Overstaying of visa



## davao sea monster (Jun 24, 2013)

Can anybody give me advice with regard to overstaying a visa ?

I was given a false visa and have now found out is in not valid ,what is the best course of action to take ?

Who should I talk too I am filipina maid.


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

davao sea monster said:


> Can anybody give me advice with regard to overstaying a visa ?
> 
> I was given a false visa and have now found out is in not valid ,what is the best course of action to take ?
> 
> Who should I talk too I am filipina maid.


Not heard of false visa
However... Do not overstay as there is a daily fine
Go to the immigration dept in bur Dubai for advise or go to your
Consulate near near al tawr /airport terminal 2 for assistance


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

It cant be False , because you will never be able to enter. But i think they might told you its for 3 month and it ended up for 1 month. If you are on a visit Visa as Tourist dont over stay because its 100 aed a day. And might lead to jail time if you exceed by a lot of weeks. So my advice to you just go to the immigration and settle your case.


----------



## ara247 (Oct 22, 2012)

*court case*

i guys 

i need some one 2 assist me on this one...i heard if u overstay on ur visa,u can request a court hearing and ask 4 d fine 2 b reduce or wipe out,i went 2 d immigration in Al jafilya and asked on d information desk..."i would like to know d procedure 2 go 2 court over overstaying visa" d helpful guy replied me "go 2 d Airport",not satisfied with d answer i went 2 d other building and asked "what's d procedure 2 go 2 court over d fine for overstaying?"...i was replied go to Al AWIR investigation centre...

i wanna know...has anyone gone 2 court over overstaying fines???

please can some one tell me what should i do to get my ass in court and try to get the fine reduced???

many thanks


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

ara247 said:


> please can some one tell me what should i do to get my ass in court and try to get the fine reduced???


 brilliant!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ara247 said:


> i guys
> 
> i need some one 2 assist me on this one...i heard if u overstay on ur visa,u can request a court hearing and ask 4 d fine 2 b reduce or wipe out,i went 2 d immigration in Al jafilya and asked on d information desk..."i would like to know d procedure 2 go 2 court over overstaying visa" d helpful guy replied me "go 2 d Airport",not satisfied with d answer i went 2 d other building and asked "what's d procedure 2 go 2 court over d fine for overstaying?"...i was replied go to Al AWIR investigation centre...
> 
> ...


U r not aloud 2 use txt speak on this forum!


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> U r not aloud 2 use txt speak on this forum!


Agreed lol that post really gave me a headache


----------

